# Good poundage for 70 meters?



## bizgamer99 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering what is a minimum poundage for 70m recurve? I am currently using some Uukha ex1 26# limbs and I pull 26.5 pounds. I want to know this because this summer I have to shoot 70m, 60m, 50m, and 30m. I am also using carbon one 1150 arrows with 80 grain points....


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

with today's high performance limbs it is possible to shoot at 70M with much less poundage than in previous years..

if denise parker was able to shoot 70M effectively with limbs in the mid-to-high 20s in poundage more than 20 years ago i see no reason why you cannot do so with your present limbs---have you tried it?

i reach 70M easily with my 2 Borders limbs(see my signature) and even 90M with the heavier one...


----------



## bizgamer99 (Mar 19, 2014)

jmvargas said:


> with today's high performance limbs it is possible to shoot at 70M with much less poundage than in previous years..
> 
> if denise parker was able to shoot 70M effectively with limbs in the mid-to-high 20s in poundage more than 20 years ago i see no reason why you cannot do so with your present limbs---have you tried it?
> 
> i reach 70M easily with my 2 Borders limbs(see my signature) and even 90M with the heavier one...




I have tried 70m yet because I did not think my arrows were gonna make it..


----------



## Apollon (Dec 9, 2013)

jmvargas said:


> i reach 70M easily


Reaching the distance is one thing, hitting the target the other ...


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Using 34# Uukha XOs cranked to around 36 I was hitting at 70m with a good 1.75" left on the sight bar.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

my 44's shoot ALMOST flat. It also matters what arrows your shooting.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Indeed. So many variables to consider. Draw length, face length, ledge or no ledge, arrow weight, etc...

How much weight? I'm pretty sure I can shoot a 10# bow 70 meters with the right arrows. In other words, it's not a question of how much weight, but rather how high are you willing to aim?

As a "for instance," Denise Parker reportedly shot 28# at 70 meters in the 1988 Olympics. 

My own daugher just shot 70 meters on Sunday without having to pull her sight in, and with room left on her sight, pulling just 31# at 29" And she was grouping too.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Apollon said:


> Reaching the distance is one thing, hitting the target the other ...


correct...but i know i can hit it too!!...most of the time anyway!!..he he he!

....PB 281 at 70M... am ok with that for a 60+ year old part-time archer.

...hope to break 300 before i reach 70!!

PS ...good point on the arrows...i use the lightest ones i can get--mckinney II's..

..28.75" DL..29" arrows...plenty of room left on the sight set all the way out.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

biz - 

A young lady I was training did fairly well at 70M with 28# limbs, a 26" draw and ACEs. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Last summer I was shooting 70M bare bow with 26# limbs and some heavy over spined Platinum plus arrows. 
I sure wasn't grouping, but I wasn't missing either. Can't wait to try this with some lighter, correctly spined arrows, as having to hold my point 10 or 15 feet over the target in open sky doesn't give a very repeatable aiming point.

GB


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

I've had a number of boy, girl and women students, JOAD's and STP's shoot 28# on their fingers from 29" to 26" draws lengths with ease getting to 70 meters. Wood core glass and wood core carbon limbs--Nothing exotic. Arrows used were full carbon (Carbon Impacts) and ACE's.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've shot 70m with 18# limbs, light arrow and sight turned around. Pulling about 22# or so. Makes a difference to the usual 48# I shoot, certainly.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

bizgamer99,
You must first try to shoot your current set up at 70 meters and see what happens. Then it's possible to determine if you need to make any changes.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

The daughter is admittedly aiming high (at trees behind the target) but grouping at seventy (52-53 avg ends) with 306 grain ACE's and 26# OTF. Going to try some lighter CX's at 246 grains to get some more fps and bring the sight marks up.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread has allayed some of the worries I've had about shooting 70m with 31# and ACEs coming in around 260 grains.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm sure that will do just fine Dacer. Just shoot your shot.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Dacer said:


> This thread has allayed some of the worries I've had about shooting 70m with 31# and ACEs coming in around 260 grains.


Mate of mine is shooting Carbon Ones weighting about the same as your ACEs with 28# OTF, he has to aim at the top of the stand at 70m.


----------



## linga115 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dacer: I shoot the same poundage (31#) OTF with Victory VAP weighing about 255-257 grains. I can reach 90m all on the target. usually within the 5 or 6 ring. I've only spent a few sessions at this distance. I'm sure I'll get better with more practice. 

You should have no problem hitting 70m.


----------

